# 2008 Civic Si: My Budget Build



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I wanted to go ahead and introduce myself here on diy with a build log! My name is Viet and I live in Houston. This is my budget build that I am working on with a friend (Aznattic on here). I attempted to post a thread awhile ago but somehow it all deleted so we will just get straight to the point. The purpose of this install was to achieve above average SQ on a budget. I think we are on the way to achieving our goals. You be judge. I'd appreciate all constructive criticism and comments if you have any .

Gear:
Kenwood 5120 w/Ipod cable (not a good start to the whole SQ theme)
Hertz HSK163
Hertz HCX165
Hertz HX 250 x2
Audison LRX 5.1k
Optima Yellowtop D51R
Xstatic Batcap 800
JL Audio ECS Interconnects
Hushmat Bulk Pack
Second Skin Speaker Tweaker Kit
Second Skin Overkill x2
Second Skin rattle pad
Kicker 0 awg 
Kicker 4 awg 
Kicker 12 awg 
Stinger 0 gauge terminals 

The pictures of whats done so far..

Double Din Installed in the Dash










Navi Harness soldered and taped up










The Navi Harness etc cleaned up with the PAC installed










0 gauge snaked through the fender 










In the bay










12 gauge ran under the passenger side 










Another shot










0 gauge snaked


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Another shot










Some pictures from how the car sat during the big 3 process










Aznattic used his Jasper Jig to make me some birch baffles










The Power (not much)










Box utilizing 3/4" Birch ([email protected] w/double baffle)










Outer Skin Done (Hole will be covered)










Inner Skin Done










Rear Deck started (50% done)










I don't think you guys want to see pictures of some speakers on the floor so I'll just wait until its all installed to show you what they look like. Let me know what you guys think of the start we have. All the SS stuff is expected to come in early next week so I can finish off the car when Hurricane Ike passes. Enjoy!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> Hertz HSK163
> Hertz HCX165
> Hertz HX 250 x2
> Audison LRX 5.1k
> ...


That's a fairly impressive list of gear you have there!
Hertz and Audison... Great combination!
Looking forward to the rest of this "budget" build..

Mark


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> That's a fairly impressive list of gear you have there!
> Hertz and Audison... Great combination!
> Looking forward to the rest of this "budget" build..
> 
> Mark


Thanks mate . I will update this after the hurricane.:blush:


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

not exactly budget in my book, looks like it will rock though


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

The attention to detail looks very nice so far. I like your list of parts going into this also!

Where did you get the double zip tie holders?


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool.. Not much of a budget setup though.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

damm u make me wanna try those secondskin stuff.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

elminster said:


> not exactly budget in my book, looks like it will rock though


I guess everyones books are a little different. This is much cheaper than my other set up so I consider it one. I really hope it comes out well 



M3NTAL said:


> The attention to detail looks very nice so far. I like your list of parts going into this also!
> 
> Where did you get the double zip tie holders?


Thanks, I let Huy (Aznattic) roam free like a gazelle running the wires whatever way he liked. He lurks in this forum a lot apparently. Hopefully, together we can make a really nice install come out of this. The zip tie holder actually has 4 sides and you can get it in the electrical aisle of Home Depot. Its 9.99 for 100 pack. 



dalucifer said:


> very cool.. Not much of a budget setup though.


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice so far. What was your budget, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I really shouldn't divulge that information


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Do the math man  over 1000$ for sure lol


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I shoulda signed up here earlier and gotten in on the tweaker kit deal + the deadener give away. It would've been a perfect review to compare it to RAAMmat, Dynamat Xtreme, and Hushmat too since I've worked with them as I am sure many of you have as well.. Oh well, whats done is done and here is another picture or two..

HSK 163 + Audison 5.1k + Hushmat










HX 250 (pictured is the 250D I have laying around but you get the idea)


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

That list of equipment is quite impressive. Looking forward to this build. Lookin good.


----------



## AudioOutlaw (Jun 16, 2008)

hushmat for the win... ive got 2 bulk kits in my truck, and thats without the roof and floor... i love that stuff.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Some stuff I have decided to add include: Black Hole 5, RF 360.2, and I got my SS stuff in! No electricity has delayed this install greatly but we should be back up and running by Monday .

Some pix to hold you guys off


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks great so far, very clean install


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

That blackhole isn't cheap stuff is it??

Those JL interconnects are nice huh?! For the automotive environment they are very nice.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

look good so far!


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

How do you like those Hertz 165 ? I have some 165L I need to install still.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Duce2k said:


> Looks great so far, very clean install


Thanks!



M3NTAL said:


> That blackhole isn't cheap stuff is it??
> 
> Those JL interconnects are nice huh?! For the automotive environment they are very nice.


I haven't paid for it so I don't know =P, and the RCAs are nice so far but I haven't run anything through them to give a review. From the 360.2 I am going to be running some Audison Connection ST grade RCAs to the amplifiers and I hope that will provide a clean signal 



AVIDEDTR said:


> look good so far!


Thank you sir 



baggedbirds said:


> How do you like those Hertz 165 ? I have some 165L I need to install still.


I love the HSK165 as a component set. If you are referring to my woofer on this 3-way setup, its the HV 165L as well


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, I was refering the 165 woofer. I didn't see the pulp cone in the pictures. oops.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

lyttleviet said:


>


Were is this going to go?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

looking good . What kind of connection audison did you get i'm looking for a set of 2 ch for my fronts haha


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

mojako said:


> Were is this going to go?


On top of the deadener in the door.



khanhfat said:


> looking good . What kind of connection audison did you get i'm looking for a set of 2 ch for my fronts haha


The best of course


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

So today I used all 35 squares of BH5 (1 I attempted to cut but it didn't like it). Here are some pictures of the progress.

A look down










Behind the 6.5" woofer










Test fitting the deflex pad


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

More updates.

The build's looking great... 

The system I'm planning is quite similar to your with regards to components.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

That's some really nice kit there,cant wait to see the end product


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

your deaden job is nice my doors got bars right in the middle of the woofer hole idon't know how the pad gonna fit  . I might do my firewall and blocks all the holes


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Can you tell us what you think of the BH5?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

M3NTAL said:


> Can you tell us what you think of the BH5?


So far its pretty much just the application process of it which is very simple, just peel and stick. I try and press on every little bit of it to make sure the adhesive sticks but its strong stuff. I won't be able to sell its effects until the woofer is in the door and its all firing together 

Also, if anyone needs some for any reason, I will see if I can get you DIYMA members hooked up


----------



## ssj2xxgotenxx (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow that is a great setup. The photography, car, and dedication to audio. Thumbs up.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess this is budget for someone with a lot of money? 

Nice stuff for sure, now if you want budget, let me know and I will post up pics of my install, lol! 

Enjoy mang, I am sure it will sound fantastic!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Irishfocus06 said:


> I guess this is budget for someone with a lot of money?
> 
> Nice stuff for sure, now if you want budget, let me know and I will post up pics of my install, lol!
> 
> Enjoy mang, I am sure it will sound fantastic!


lol, lemme explain this whole budget build thing... It started as one, it really did and stuff just kept adding up .. On the other hand, I never said what the budget was


----------



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

you used those ****ing T connectors instead of cutt or crimp connectors? is this the norm for this site?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

ASCI_Blue said:


> you used those ****ing T connectors instead of cutt or crimp connectors? is this the norm for this site?


I actually like the T-Taps but that is from the previous install.

All my gear is getting revamped I think....


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

what are T connectors that he's talkina bout?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

ASCI_Blue said:


> you used those ****ing T connectors instead of cutt or crimp connectors? is this the norm for this site?


What kind of a question is this? Have you even looked around the site? Did you see OP's join date?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

Capn: Just noticed your user title 'forum retard'.. lmao.. I know we don't really get along but I can appreciate your sense of humor..

Those t-connectors are bomber. Of all of that genre they are the best for sure. Inside the car I have never had one fail.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I've actually used them with no problem too. I was happy when I upgraded and no longer had to use them anymore (just like the OP), but I never had a problem.


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i'd be interested in the BH5's.

Price / Sq ?

Let us know if they are worth it or not


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

ASCI_Blue said:


> you used those ****ing T connectors instead of *cutt* or crimp connectors? is this the norm for this site?


Aren't those T-connectors designed to work with crimp connectors?
How would that make them any worse than crimp?
By *cutt*, I take it you mean butt.. these again are a crimp connector!
If you meant "cut" (learn to spell and punctuate would help), and then "solder" that is really the only way to almost guarantee a correct connection.

BTW, my 5 year old daughter who often sits with me to look at the pictures, didn't appreciate your language in describing the T-connectors.. 
This is not CA.Com..

Mark


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

theRESONANCE said:


> I'm pretty sure i'd be interested in the BH5's.
> 
> Price / Sq ?
> 
> Let us know if they are worth it or not


Hehe, I will let you know as soon as I install everything. Everything is being revamped for Morel/Arc now .. Stay tuned as we wait for UPS to come 



FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Aren't those T-connectors designed to work with crimp connectors?
> How would that make them any worse than crimp?
> By *cutt*, I take it you mean butt.. these again are a crimp connector!
> If you meant "cut" (learn to spell and punctuate would help), and then "solder" that is really the only way to almost guarantee a correct connection.
> ...


Thanks man. Lets keep this thread as clean as possible so kids can enjoy it too!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

u upgrade to morel and arc for next project?


----------



## vtec_king (Sep 26, 2008)

I wanna know how it sounds when your done!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

looks like a qaulity install , like your attention to detail man, looks great..even the color coded cable ties,  , nice work


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

t-taps are the devil, or worse...a yellow top optima.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Most t-taps do cut the wire when you lock them down. It's not a very good way to make a connection IME. And are short cuts...especially after soldering the harnesses together. Lil extra time could have been spent and had those connections soldered as well.



FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Aren't those T-connectors designed to work with crimp connectors?
> How would that make them any worse than crimp?
> By *cutt*, I take it you mean butt.. these again are a crimp connector!
> If you meant "cut" (learn to spell and punctuate would help), and then "solder" that is really the only way to almost guarantee a correct connection.
> ...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Also, the 3M tape you are using is decent, but I've had it come undone from the heat. The Super 70 tape doesn't come unstuck. So, when I use the tape like you have, I always put a zip tie around each connection just to make sure the tape doesn't give out and you have a bare connection.

But heat shrink works and looks better.

Not saying anything is wrong with the tape, but if I go to the extra trouble of soldering stuff like that, I usually heat shrink the connections...already took it up a notch, so why not finish it off.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Also, the 3M tape you are using is decent, but I've had it come undone from the heat. The Super 70 tape doesn't come unstuck. So, when I use the tape like you have, I always put a zip tie around each connection just to make sure the tape doesn't give out and you have a bare connection.
> 
> But heat shrink works and looks better.
> 
> Not saying anything is wrong with the tape, but if I go to the extra trouble of soldering stuff like that, I usually heat shrink the connections...already took it up a notch, so why not finish it off.


Like I said, the T-Taps were on the harness from a previous job and I don't want to take them off and expose the wire. As far as heat shrinking, usually I do it but it wasn't available at the time. The tape is Super 70 and not the one pictured there. We have a "cheap roll" and a good roll.

P.S. - Let me address you taking a shot at my Optima... I've run kinetiks and Stingers and they both took a crap on me WITH a H/O Alternator whereas in the SAME set up my optima lasted 3 years before I sold into all the hype. Unless you can give me something for 150 new with a 2 year warranty and the person won't charge me ANYTHING to warranty it in the future I don't want to hear it. It ALSO fits better than a stock battery unlike MOST aftermarkets.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Most t-taps do cut the wire when you lock them down. It's not a very good way to make a connection IME. And are short cuts...especially after soldering the harnesses together. Lil extra time could have been spent and had those connections soldered as well.


Hey, I agree with you! I wouldn't use any type of connector that is designed to "cut" into the insulation and the wire inside.. 
Solder, tape or heatshrink is all that should be used for any type of reliable electrical connection

Mark

apologies to OP for off topic..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Listen newb, I wasn't taking a shot at your Optima since I didn't know you had one.

$150 new with a warranty is easy. Go get a Duralast battery from Autozone. Get a Marine battery if you need dual posts. You don't need a sealed AGM battery if you are only using the one under your hood.

But if you want a GOOD AGM battery, here:

http://www.remybattery.com/Products/Deka-Intimidator-Battery---9A78DT__9A78DT.aspx



lyttleviet said:


> Like I said, the T-Taps were on the harness from a previous job and I don't want to take them off and expose the wire. As far as heat shrinking, usually I do it but it wasn't available at the time. The tape is Super 70 and not the one pictured there. We have a "cheap roll" and a good roll.
> 
> P.S. - Let me address you taking a shot at my Optima... I've run kinetiks and Stingers and they both took a crap on me WITH a H/O Alternator whereas in the SAME set up my optima lasted 3 years before I sold into all the hype. Unless you can give me something for 150 new with a 2 year warranty and the person won't charge me ANYTHING to warranty it in the future I don't want to hear it. It ALSO fits better than a stock battery unlike MOST aftermarkets.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

dont use the "holier than thou" crap on me because I just joined this forum. The optima has been fine in every one of my applications and it'll be fine in this one for the next 2 years+. Thanks for your input, next. I've had 5 duralast crap on me so to me anyway, that shows what kind of taste you have Mr. Hatedguy.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

optimas are pieces of ****. Its like putting bose speakers in your car as an "upgrade."

To many people fall trap to optima's marketing.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> optimas are pieces of ****. Its like putting bose speakers in your car as an "upgrade."
> 
> To many people fall trap to optima's marketing.


Meh, they have worked well for me. Lets move on from the Optima bashing and enjoy the new equipment I am about to post up


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good for you newb. Every one of my Optimas died a quick death...many times swapped out under warranty.

You want a better battery for the same money, I posted the Deka for you.

But really, you could spend even less money on a good old Interstate wet cell battery. They have, what a 60 or 72 month warranty on them?

Every one of your 2 applications doesn't count.



lyttleviet said:


> dont use the "holier than thou" crap on me because I just joined this forum. The optima has been fine in every one of my applications and it'll be fine in this one for the next 2 years+. Thanks for your input, next. I've had 5 duralast crap on me so to me anyway, that shows what kind of taste you have Mr. Hatedguy.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Good for you newb. Every one of my Optimas died a quick death...many times swapped out under warranty.
> 
> You want a better battery for the same money, I posted the Deka for you.
> 
> ...


You must really love my build log <3


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Aside form the t-taps , it is pretty nice...nice gear and a nice job so far.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Aside form the t-taps , it is pretty nice...nice gear and a nice job so far.


The gear is actually getting swapped, If you have some amp suggestions that'd be nice... I will be running the Morel Elate 6 LE and the Ultimo 12".. I saw the C2K 9.0 but it seems a bit pricey...

P.S. - If you didn't see before, the T-TAPs aren't being used.


----------



## vtec_king (Sep 26, 2008)

Is your system installed yet? If so, how does it sound? If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost because I am looking into getting an 09 Si Sedan.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I will post an update once everything arrives.. New amps come in tomorrow, followed by the components and all the freakn fuse holders I've been waiting forever for..


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> I will post an update once everything arrives.. New amps come in tomorrow, followed by the components and all the freakn fuse holders I've been waiting forever for..


The vacation has been great.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Aznattic said:


> The vacation has been great.


Haha... Tell me about it...

You aren't the one driving with no a/c


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> Haha... Tell me about it...
> 
> You aren't the one driving with no a/c


Lol i don't even turn on the a/c lol. Integra a/c ftl.


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> your deaden job is nice my doors got bars right in the middle of the woofer hole idon't know how the pad gonna fit  . I might do my firewall and blocks all the holes


I had the same issue... wound up building up foam blocks with my overkill and some 3M adhesive and then placing them on each side of the side impact beam then put a layer of Damplifier overtop to have something smooth for the tweaker pad to stick to. Created a nice flat area for the pad... should have it in place in a week or so and I'll let you know how it goes.

lyttleviet, love your build. It was fun looking at the differences betweeb your car and mine. Hope the rest of your stuff comes in soon. And no A/C sucks... my black WRX wagon had no A/C for my last year of ownership and with the summer heat around here, a long commute was hell.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

WolfSong said:


> I had the same issue... wound up building up foam blocks with my overkill and some 3M adhesive and then placing them on each side of the side impact beam then put a layer of Damplifier overtop to have something smooth for the tweaker pad to stick to. Created a nice flat area for the pad... should have it in place in a week or so and I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> lyttleviet, love your build. It was fun looking at the differences betweeb your car and mine. Hope the rest of your stuff comes in soon. And no A/C sucks... my black WRX wagon had no A/C for my last year of ownership and with the summer heat around here, a long commute was hell.


Yeah... The HOLES in the door alone were entertaining to compare... I'll be keeping up with your build ...

All the new gear comes in this week and next so wait for pix!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> Yeah... The HOLES in the door alone were entertaining to compare... I'll be keeping up with your build ...
> 
> All the new gear comes in this week and next so wait for pix!


After i done with all my tests i 'll spend some quality time to listen to those 3 ways.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Things starting to roll again guys... Here is a little update..


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

more update please


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some shots that people requested of each type of fuse holder...

Here is the Best










The First










Compared










How you can put 2 Best together using Audison/Connections hardware provided.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah i would'nt cut them, they outer coating is to seal the tiles from rotting,
also i think they are intended to be installed in a checkerboard fation.
but im sure your door is 50lbs now..lol
install looks great..


lyttleviet said:


> So today I used all 35 squares of BH5 (1 I attempted to cut but it didn't like it). Here are some pictures of the progress.
> 
> A look down


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

They are supposed to be installed kinda like this shape "^" so that water will drizzle down on either side of the "pyramid" but I wasn't too worried about that since when I make turns and stuff in the rain it should all fall off anyway


----------



## jr8801 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats looking good. Im about to start my Civic build. GG FA5


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

UPS teased me with 1/4 of what I am waiting on right now .... I got it for a STEAL WOOHOO!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

A little bling too 










Comparison next to a profi


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

those are nice subs you got there


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see it installed


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

That sub looks amazing. Looking forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

So you moved away from the Hertz HSK 163 setup?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

SQ_Blaze said:


> So you moved away from the Hertz HSK 163 setup?


Yessir... Everything is revamped... Not because those aren't good products... It's just that I had an opportunity to upgrade and I took it .

I will post as soon as the things come in. We should be all done with this install by Sunday.


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

pretty morels you have there i would murder a small country for those


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

agh.... Morel is such a small company.. Looks like I am delayed until the end of the month due to lack of stock.....

I got some nice reducers in today from our sponsor here DARVEX!










Also, since this ICE project keeps getting delayed, I decided to get some oem accessories installed...

OEM Honda Engine Start









OEM Bezel









OEM Red Hazard Button


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice .. this is lookin good
love the bush button start


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what?! push start!?

dude, tell me more. I might look into this!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Erin,

It's just the push button from the S2000. IIRC you still have to use your key though. I was going to put it in my Si but I didn't have it long enough to get around to it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ahhh. still use the key would defeat the purpose for me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah, you have to use it to unlock the steering colum and switch the ignition to on.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

You DO have to use the key but it is NOT the S2000 Push start..

That is an OEM JDM FG2 Start button.. If you have a civic si with VSA (or 1 button on your left panel), that panel fits with slight modifications and looks completely oem .. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

dis boi now start to do other fancy mod for his SI... crazie


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I gotta stay busy since all these companies don't want to take my money 



khanhfat said:


> dis boi now start to do other fancy mod for his SI... crazie


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Love the push button start. It's kinda tempting actually and I have VSA, but I'd have to relocate my power mirror controls. 

Sub looks totally killer. I'm jealous. 

Doctor gave me some better anti-inflammatories, a shot for my shoulder, and good pain meds, so I've actually been able to start doing a few things on my install again. 

Can't wait to see yours finished.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Morel Ulitmo's = Pure Sex!!

Love the way it's looking! Let's see what happens!!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

This really sucks... Morel sent me Elate 6 instead of the LE 3... SooOOoo I gotta get rid of these components so I can get mine  (don't wanna lose shipping fees).... The wait continues...


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are the Elate 6 3W...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! Another camera that takes pics from the future! Amazing! 

(It's 10-20-08, btw  )

Jay


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Wow! Another camera that takes pics from the future! Amazing!
> 
> (It's 10-20-08, btw  )
> 
> Jay


good observation!!

Viet, you do understand that this technically could not be labeled a 'budget' build? Unless your in Burnai of course.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Wow! Another camera that takes pics from the future! Amazing!
> 
> (It's 10-20-08, btw  )
> 
> Jay


Lol i put 10-20 but changed it for some reason.. In all of my FS threads, I have clearly stated I messed up lol...



slvrtsunami said:


> good observation!!
> 
> Viet, you do understand that this technically could not be labeled a 'budget' build? Unless your in Burnai of course.


Its my budget not a low budget.. lol... and it was a low budget build initially and just kinda grew into the beast it is today.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems to me that if Morel screwed up and sent you the wrong thing, you shouldn't be on the hook for the shipping. They should eat it and send you the right product.

Great way to improve sales, tho...Everytime someone orders one thing, send them something else first.  j/k

Jay


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Update: Swapped out all the RCAs for 3 sets of Sonus RCAs, Custom fit the Push start button and bezel, and got the hazard button done . My friend has the nice pictures but took some quick snaps for now. Apparently both light up red at night so that should be pretty cool. It'll add a nice little touch.





















Also, FYI, those darvex reducers are a bit bigger than the old ones (I swore the picture I ordered from had the old ones) and didn't fit into a 4 gauge hole. The old stinger reducer fit


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Ohhh... that start button looks massively hot!!! So does the hazard button.

Hope you're not stuck waiting too much longer dude.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

YOU DID NOT put a push start on that did you?


----------



## SubNit (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent job on the isntall so far. Hope to see more soon


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

chad said:


> YOU DID NOT put a push start on that did you?


he did it doesn't "push" start but using the other way to make it start  gotta wait to see how cool that car will look like.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

khanhfat said:


> he did it doesn't "push" start but using the other way to make it start  gotta wait to see how cool that car will look like.


So is it gonna start the car or is it for looks?  Key still has to unlock the wheel and defeat the immobilizer, one more click forward....... and you are there. Some JDM stuff is cool and useful but to each his own I guess.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

chad said:


> So is it gonna start the car or is it for looks?  Key still has to unlock the wheel and defeat the immobilizer, one more click forward....... and you are there. Some JDM stuff is cool and useful but to each his own I guess.


Well i'm not sure what he told me is true or not but this the coolest thing i've ever heard... which makes me confusing rite now


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Finally got my LE 3s in... Didn't spend too much time with them since I had to go run errands but this is what I saw...
















































chad said:


> YOU DID NOT put a push start on that did you?


I did because I got it for 25 bucks and I felt that it adds to the interior of the car. I don't need to justify anything, just sharing what I am doing.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> Finally got my LE 3s in... Didn't spend too much time with them since I had to go run errands but this is what I saw...


My gosh those look nice!!!! Can't wait to see the install!!

If I ever get over there, Im stopping by.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> My gosh those look nice!!!! Can't wait to see the install!!
> 
> If I ever get over there, Im stopping by.


Yessir, anytime!!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Budget huh?....donald trump budget LOL

Can't wait to see the results! Great choice in equipment


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Sweet toys!!!
Glad you can get the ball rolling again and finally get it in the car.

If I push, I could probably have mine done this weekend... was going to see what I got knocked out tonight tho.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Check this out! I am stoked, these guys are top notch! I saw more today but no camera ... Tomorrow, it will leave the shop and back to me to put my finishing touches on it... Me and Aznattic will put it all back together and have it ready for my local SQ meet!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

is that your car? nice work so far.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes its my car .. I am very excited to pick it up tonight.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome!! i am too lazy to look in the beginning, but what are you using for head unit? Have fun tuning!!


----------



## liljojo4711 (Oct 11, 2008)

kenwood 5120 with ipod


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

liljojo4711 said:


> kenwood 5120 with ipod


Nah, everything is updated... I will post a full list when I have time but its an Eclipse AVN6620.


----------



## brainneeded (Aug 18, 2008)

damn that looks GOOD. i like how you stopped updating your h-i thread though.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wonder how this gonna turn out  the box is sick with port at the bottom if i'm correct


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wonder how this gonna turn out  the box is sick with port at the bottom if i'm correct


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Sean test fitting everything










Kicks process










Before I vacuumed, Kicks Done.










Midbass Installed










Finished Product










Hope you guys enjoyed this build. I will be doing my other Honda later on with the new year coming


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

now that is a budget trunk.

I guess you're not putting the groceries in there!

Any more pics of the "front stage" and kicks? They look awesome. Is the deadpedal gone forever?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> now that is a budget trunk.
> 
> I guess you're not putting the groceries in there!
> 
> Any more pics of the "front stage" and kicks? They look awesome. Is the deadpedal gone forever?


Umm... I'll have to take more pix after I finish putting misc screws and tabs back into the car and get it all vacuumed and the floor mats back in. Its basically just the kicks and door. Very simple setup and I am in love. :blush:


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool instal.Hope you are happy for years and I know a place that will install a badass alarm I like the start button. My first car had one 1947. What is old is new again?Take care
Wayne


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

One question did you put black hole in the bass enclosure?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

drtool said:


> One question did you put black hole in the bass enclosure?


No but thats something to think about... Would it still be effective in ported enclosures? I have a great alarm on there already


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I will find out for you.
Wayne


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

More Pics!!!!

Totally hot!!!


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks nice and simple, but again see nothing budget about it. 

Misleading out the wahzoo, lol!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Irishfocus06 said:


> Looks nice and simple, but again see nothing budget about it.
> 
> Misleading out the wahzoo, lol!


I guess it was budget-minded but ended up being a big project


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

viet likes to roll it big at the last minute


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

nice install, looks even better in person.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice install! There are a lot of nicely done civic on here haha... lots of "competition" in one way and a lot of places to steal good ideas in another!

I almost did the same thing with the curved wood as you did, but in the end I just couldn't give up the pass through option. Who did you have do that for you in Houston? I know there is one extremely good installer there with something Imagination in their name, but can't remember the rest. Anyhow, it looks sharp and compliments the rest of the car very well. Nice choice in amps too - probably the only amps out there that I might trade my McIntosh for... they're built like tanks and yet produce some very nice sound indeed! Of course, not everyone is a Mc fan anyhow... but I think most would take the SE's over your original Audisons unless maybe if they were VRXs.

Did I miss the door installed midbass? If you get to it again, I'd love to see more installation pics with details. Not sure how they impact your system, but I literally hate the way the front door drivers are 3" behind that thick plastic baffle that I think of as more of a muffle! It made a major difference when I cut that thing out and built MD baffles that move the drivers so they angled back and up, plus it made a very solid mount and eliminated most every resonance issue I had.

Its nice to see another beautifully done civic here! Now its time to get back to my newest door pods so I can finally put my door panels back on.... again!

Post more =)

Less


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Good news.. Both of my BITones are on their way


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Missed the trunk pics from earlier... VERY nice!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

You do realize I hate you now. How is the morel 12 sounding?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> You do realize I hate you now. How is the morel 12 sounding?


Haha it sounds great... I love everything about this system right now. We just need to redo some things on the front stage and I will be 100% satisfied. 

*The WAIT is OVER!!*





































Can't wait to start playing with it... I ordered an extra one to help a lucky member on here since I thought this thing would be backordered to HELL.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Wow i cant find any info on that processor..anyone got a link?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> Wow i cant find any info on that processor..anyone got a link?


Well it's been on the news  specs are stunning  it's very similar to the alpine ones . 

Way to goo viet, tune ur stuff


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I wonder how may Euros this stuff costs? I actually have relatives (wife's side) in Italy. It would be interesting to find out. Viet, did a retail store order the Bit One for you, or you did it online?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard it goes for 700$ to 800$ , quite an investment .


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

so does someone particular get that extra bit1?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

something tells me it's already spoken for. wish it was me.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> so does someone particular get that extra bit1?


I'm not too sure yet. Thinking about giving it to my little cousin for x-mas. He could use it 

If not, it'll go in my next build .


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

khanhfat said:


> I heard it goes for 700$ to 800$ , quite an investment .


sure glad i invested in dc reference amps. 

n_n

_-steven michael_


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Fixtion said:


> sure glad i invested in dc reference amps.
> 
> n_n
> 
> _-steven michael_


Hehe.. Thought about it but passed on that idea. They are damn good amps though.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> I'm not too sure yet. Thinking about giving it to my little cousin for x-mas. He could use it
> 
> If not, it'll go in my next build .


 
I did a check and it looks like we are related!!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> I did a check and it looks like we are related!!


Haha, nah.. You're too sexy to be my cousin..


----------

